# What Recycled Objects Can I Use For Soap Molds?



## Staceyy

I've heard of using tuna cans for soap molds. Can someone tell me whatever objects around the house I can use? Thanks.


----------



## kidsngarden

I'm not sure if tuna cans would work??? metal things sould be stainless.

Any box you have can be lined with freezer paper, or a grocery sack (colored side out and you can use that.
Pringle cans (lined with freezer paper)
Cleaned out PVC pipe (freezer paper and/or mineral oil)
Drawer inserts 
Wipe containers
Any plastic thing.
Any paper thing
Silicone molds
REally you can use just about anything as long as you line it properly or oil it well with mineral oil.


----------



## homebody

That's what I'm using since my dh wants round soap. After leaving the soap in them for 1-2 days you can just work the sides a little, turn upside down over wax paper and push out from the bottom. No oiling needed.


----------



## moldy

Individual yogurt/pudding containers, cut off milk jugs (cut in to 6 or so bars), cereal boxes (cut off the front side, pour in soap, cut into bars), .. cant' think of anything else right now.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Ice cube trays come in lots of different "types" and they make a great size for guest soaps. I've gotten golf ball, square, starshaped, moon shaped icecube trays from the thrift shop for .25 a piece. I use them for candles or soaps.


----------



## Jillis

I've read of people using quart milk containers, the waxed paper type.


----------



## CrawfishPie

I've got a friend who uses pvc pipe with plastic wrap rubber banded to the end...greased well with vasoline. works great for round soaps.


----------



## longhorngal

The little plastic baby food containers work well too.


----------



## Betho

silicone baking molds (muffins, etc)

I think I made my first soap in plastic tupperware that had gotten too gross to use. Even gladware type containers would be OK as long as the soap doesn't get too hot during gel


----------



## hoggie

AAAAAARGH - went to a jumble sale this afternoon and stood for about 5 mins looking at a box of small size jelly moulds. I knew that I needed them but couldn't for the life of me remember what I could possibly want them for..............

SOAP !!!!!!!

hoggie (who can't quite believe that senility has set in THAT far  )


----------

